# FUERTEVENTURA:  Der Bericht



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

Wir ( Fussel, Flo, Petri, Sven und ich ) verabredeten uns bereits vor Monaten um uns auf Fuerteventura zum Angeln und Urlauben zu treffen. Ich flog bereits 2 Tage früher mit meiner Familie los da wir im Gegensatz zu dem Rest der Truppe 14 Tage auf Fuerte bleiben wollten. Sommerurlaub war angesagt und wenn wir hin und wieder mal zum Angeln kommen und auch hier und da mal was fangen dann ist der Urlaub ja schon in trocknen Tüchern. Wir wollte zusammen die Fishbuster ( LINK  ) mit Skipper Günter für einige Tage chartern. Kurz vor Reisebeginn erhielt ich dann einen Anruf von Fussel ob ich nicht ein paar Ersatzteile für Günter mit nach Fuerte nehmen könne, da ein Motor ausgefallen ist. „Kein Problem, mach ich gerne“ Die Teile von Honda, trafen rechtzeitig ein so dass ich diese im Koffer verstauen konnte. Auch erhielt ich einige Pakete von Penn Deutschland um diese mit nach Fuerte zu nehmen. Alles kein Problem, wird es eben ein Sportgepäckköfferchen mehr und im Auto muss alles ein bisschen enger gepackt werden. So fuhren wir ziemlich beladen am Samstag den 07.06.2003 schon gegen 2,30 Uhr Morgens hier los um uns auf den Weg nach Fuerte zu machen.

Das Einchecken ging problemlos von statten und wir hatten einen ruhigen Flug. Nach einer kleinen Wartezeit hatten wir dann alle Koffer und wir ließen uns zum Hotel kutschen. Hier angekommen nahm ich sofort Kontakt zu Günter auf der die Fishbuster bereits an einem Kran aus dem Wasser hat heben lassen. Nur der Mechaniker fehlte irgendwie. Der Sausack hatte sich, nachdem er ein heilloses Durcheinander an der Bordelektrik fabriziert hatte, verdrückt und war telefonisch nicht zu erreichen. Na ja, die Fishbuster hing am Kran und ich baute dann die Ersatzteile ein. Nur hatte der gute Mensch nicht nur diverse Steuergeräte in den Steuergerätehimmel geschickt sondern hatte auch noch sämtliche Kabel der Zündschlösser abgezogen ohne vorher eine Verdrahtungsskizze anzufertigen. So baute ich erstmal die Teile ein aber der Motor wollte nicht laufen. Die Kraftstoffpumpe funktionierte nicht. Nach ca. 4 Std. musste ich dann wegen Werkzeugmangels die Reparatur erfolglos beenden. Ein Prüfkabelbaum der für die Überprüfung der Elektronik im 130 PS Honda Motor nötig war, fehlte uns. Ich schlug vor, die Kraftstoffpumpe kurzzeitig unabhängig von der Motorelektronik laufen zu lassen. Dieses ist ohne weiteres möglich nur Günter wollte sich vorher mal bei Honda erkundigen ob das wirklich so ungefährlich für den Motor ist. Es war Samstag und mit einer Antwort konnten wir nicht vor Dienstag rechnen da an diesem Wochenende Pfingsten war. Also wurde die Fishbuster wieder ins Wasser gelassen. Ein funktionierender 130 PS Motor war ja noch da und fürs Schleppen reicht der allemal. Bei dem Geschraube und Geprüfe hab ich mir mächtig die Waden und den Nacken verbrannt. Aber zur Wiedergutmachung meiner Mühe und der Schlepperei mit Günters ganzen Kram lud er mich ein, am Sonntag die erste Ausfahrt mit Ihm zu unternehmen. Kostenlos versteht sich. Ich nahm dankend an und war gespannt auf den ersten Versuch was zu THUN zu bekommen. Ist ja eigentlich Marlinzeit hier auf den Kanaren aber vielleicht verirrt sich ja mal ein schöner Bluefin an unsere Köder.

Sonntag Morgen um 10.00 Uhr ging es dann los. Wir hatten noch nette Gesellschaft von einem Angler aus dem Raum Bremen. ( Sei herzlich gegrüßt, ich hoffe Du hast Dich wie versprochen im AB angemeldet ). Wir schleppten zuerst Richtung Südspitze von Fuerte um dann einem Riff in Richtung offener See zu folgen.


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

Nach einiger Zeit verfolgten uns jede Menge Delfine. Die Schule die mindestens aus 50 Tieren bestand begleitete uns gut 30 Minuten um dann zu verschwinden. Nach anfänglich rauer See wurde es immer windstiller und wir konnten später 7 Köder schleppen. Meine 30 lbs. Sportex Rute bestückt mit einer 10000er ABU lief dabei mit einem Bonitojigg in der zweiten Welle hinterm Boot. Ich war gespannt wie sich dieses Duo hier auf dem Atlantik schlagen würde. Ein Kumpel hat mir zwar davon abgeraten diese Rolle zu verwenden weil sie sich bei einem guten Strike gleich zerlegen würde. Ich hatte da aber keine Bedenken und wollte auch mal ausprobieren was diese Rolle zu leisten im Stande war. Ums vorweg zu nehmen; Diese Kombination machte viel Freude beim Drill, war handlich und leicht und das Geräusch der Knarre wenn ein Bonito oder Barrakuda biss, war unvergleichlich. Ich glaube jeder an Bord hatte dieses Geräusch noch beim Einschlafen in den Ohren. Die Wahl der Schnur ( 0,25er Fireline ) erwies sich als nicht ganz so günstig, da einige Fische beim Drill doch heftig mit dem Kopf schlugen und so sehr schnell ausschlitzten obwohl die Bremse der Abu souverän ihren Dienst tat. Es war wohl letztendlich die Rute die die Schläge nicht ausreichend abfedern konnte. Komischerweise schlitzen nur bei mir die Fische aus. Sobald in anderer die Rute nahm hingen die Fische immer vernünftig am Haken und konnten sicher gelandet werden. War wohl mein übliches Sommerurlaubsangelpech das mich seit nunmehr 11 Jahren verfolgt. Was soll’s. Ich gebe nicht auf !! Irgendwann bin ich auch mal dran mit nem vernünftigen Fisch. Jedenfalls ging dieser Angeltag nach gut 7,5 Stunden ohne Kontakt vorbei. 

Am Montag Vormittag war dann erstmal Zeit das Hotel und den Strand zu begutachten. Viel davon hatte ich bis dahin nicht zu Gesicht bekommen. Nachdem wir alles angeschaut hatten lagen wir uns an den Strand und ich nahm das erste Bad im Atlantik. In unserem Hotel dem Fuerteventura Pincess an der Playa Esquinzo fehlte es an nichts. Als wir zum ersten Mal das Zimmer betraten stand bereits eine kalte Flasche Sekt im Sektkühler und wir konnte auf unseren Urlaubsbeginn anstoßen. Der Service war ausgezeichnet. Selbst als wir ein paar Tage später eine Frühangeltour bereits um 4,30 Uhr beginnen wollten deckte man extra für uns das Frühstücksbuffet ein. Wir waren sehr überrascht von diesem wohl nicht alltäglichen Service. Sämtliche Wünsche wurden individuell erfüllt. Die nette Atmosphäre und die weitläufig angelegte Hotelanlage mit mehreren Pools ließen einen schnell vergessen das man sich in einem 770 Betten Hotel befand.


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

Gegen 13.00 Uhr wollten die anderen im Hotel ankommen und so machte ich mich rechtzeitig, um sie nicht zu verpassen, auf den Weg in die Eingangshalle. Mit ein bisschen Verspätung, da die Truppe erstmal eine Vermisstenanzeige wegen Petris verschwundenen Rutentransportrohr aufgeben musste, trafen dann alle ein. Nach herzlicher Begrüßung und angeregter Unterhaltung verabredeten wir die erste Angelausfahrt noch an diesem Nachmittag. Ein bisschen Schnupperangeln musste schon noch sein an diesem Tag. Wir fuhren so gegen 14.30 Uhr in den Hafen und angelten mit Günter so bis ca. 20.30 Uhr da wir noch das Abendbuffet im Hotel mitnehmen wollte und um uns am Abend doch ein bisschen besser kennen zu lernen. Wir schleppten in Küstennähe und versuchte es auf Bonitos, Makrelen usw. Leider nicht mit sehr großem Erfolg. Ich glaube es blieb an diesem Tag bei einigen Luganos ( Die nahmen gerne Wobbler die die gleiche Größe hatten wie sie selbst, deshalb wurden sie von uns in Pennerfische umgetauft ) und einer etwas größeren Makrele.

Am Dienstag ließen wir das Angeln ausfallen. Ein bissche Urlaub muss sein. Wir badeten am Pool und am Meer. Fussel, Flo und Petri unternahmen noch einen Brandungsangelversuch aber auch nicht mit dem ersehnten Erfolg. Einige kleine Fische bissen zwar an, aber verwertbar waren die alle nicht.

Mittwoch dann Chaosangeln auf der Fishbuster. Erst Schleppen, dann auf Makrelen mit dem Paternoster, danach dann Grundangeln und so weiter. Der Wind der auf Fuerte eigentlich immer recht anständig bläst, verfolgte uns dabei, egal wo wir auch hinfuhren. Normalerweise findet man durch die Berge immer mal wieder ruhige Abschnitte wo man recht gut auf Grund angeln kann. Leider drehte der Wind recht häufig und so mussten wir immer wieder neue Stellen anfahren um Angeln zu können. Zuletzt probierten wir es dann mit Günters Elektrorollen in Tiefen zwischen 150 und 600 Metern. Manchmal reichten auch die 900 Meter Schnur nicht um den Grund zu erreichen. Hierbei bissen häufig Fische jedoch alles keine Riesen. Mit den Elektrorollen macht das ganze auch mit Gewichten um die 1,2 Kg noch Spaß da man das lästige Hochkurbeln nicht selbst machen musste. Die Rollen sind von Roybi und machen wirklich einen anständigen Eindruck. Ist bestimmt auch was für Norge wenn die Boote mit einer ordentlichen Batterie ausgerüstet sind.


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

Zuletzt frischte der Wind dermaßen auf das wir die Windstärke auf um die 10 schätzten. Der Fishbuster, eine GradyWhite Sailfish, machte das jedoch nichts aus. Souverän und dank erfahrenem Skipper lies sich dieses Boot durch nichts aus der Ruhe bringen. Mit normalen Booten wäre man sicherlich schon tief in der Klemme, jedoch hatte ich zu keiner Zeit ein unsicheres Gefühl. Dadurch das wir uns auf der Leeseite der Insel befanden konnten sich die Wellen auch nicht richtig hoch auftürmen. Am Abend im Hafen, der mit der offenen Seite voll im Wind stand bekamen wir dann noch zu sehen was passiert wenn ein untermotorisierter Katamaran bei 10 Windstärken die Taue loswirft um den Hafen zu verlassen. Andere Boote mussten ihn von den Steinen wegschleppen sonst wäre er wohl an der Hafenmauer zerbröselt. Jedenfalls hatten wir an diesem Tag schon ein paar Fische in der Box.









Am Donnerstag war dann wieder Offshore-Schleppen mit großen Ködern auf große Fische angesagt. Wir schleppte 4 Köder an den Outriggern und 3 im Heckwasser der Fishbuster. Leider blieb dieser Schleppversuch erfolglos. Obwohl, einmal wurde ein Gummiband vom Outrigger durchgerissen. Kontakt ?? Ich weiß nicht. Fussel und Flo meinten das Gummi sei durchgescheuert. Ich glaubte lieber an Kontakt weil ich in 10 Jahren zuvor nie ein Gummi durchscheuern gesehen hab und weil’s einfach motiviert. Aber selbst kleine Fische wie Doraden oder ähnliches lies sich nicht an unseren Ködern blicken. Ohne Fisch gings dann am Abend in den Hafen. Na ja, nicht ganz. Christian fing mit der Spinnrute am Morgen vom Bootssteg aus einen schönen Bluefish.

Freitags drehte der Wind und wir konnten die Westseite von Fuerteventura anfahren. Wir schleppten mit Tieflaufenden Wobblern. Zuerst wollt es nicht so recht doch dann der erste Biss auf meiner Rute. Die Knarre der Abu ging durch Mark und Bein. Nach einem schönen Drill verlor ich kurz vorm Boot einen schönen weißen Thun den ich bereits bestens in Augenschein nehmen konnte. „Freitag der 13“. meinte Günter. „Heute klappt nichts“. „Normalerweise fahre ich nicht mal raus an diesen Tagen“. „Hä, Freitag der 13. war schon immer mein Glückstag“, redete ich mir ein. Nächster Biss, Abu jault auf, Pennerfisch. Kleiner Lugano an großem Yozuri. Was soll’s! Weiter geht’s! Wieder biss es. Dieses mal Barrakuda bei Petri. Souverän gaffte ich diesen Fisch. Ein kleiner Trost. Wenn es schon nicht mit dem Angeln klappt dann doch wenigstens beim Gaffen. Dann ein Dreier-Strike. Petri, Fussel und ich im Synchrondrill. Zwei Fische im Boot, meiner weg. Kennen wir ja schon. Aber wieder konnte ich die Fische der anderen sicher in die Fischkiste befördern. Komischerweise hielt der Haken meines Wobblers sobald jemand anderer meine Angel in der Hand hatte. Wir hatten noch einige Strikes die alle von Petri oder Fussel gedrillt und von mir ins Boot befördert wurden. Es war nicht mein Tag. Scherzhafterweise wollte ich mich danach mit Pappnase tarnen damit die Fische mich nicht erkennen. Jedenfalls war kurz danach wieder Sendepause bei den Fischen und außer ein paar Pennerfische oder mickrigen Zackenbarschen verirrte sich nichts mehr an unsere Köder. Viel zu schnell ging auch dieser Angeltag vorüber. Da ich leider kein Bild von Fussel mit Fisch habe ( er hat welche gefangen, das schwöre ich ), zeige ich ihn mal auf seinem Lieblingsplatz, dem Kampfstuhl.


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

Samstags dann die große Hoffnung noch mal die Westseite der Insel anfahren zu können. Haben wir auch gemacht. Jedoch was es nicht so ruhig wie am Vortag und das Schleppen erwies sich als wenig erfolgreich. Wir konnten an diesem Tag keinen einzigen Fisch dort fangen. Hin und wieder mal Pennerfisch oder mutige Kinderzackenbarsche aber alles in allem sehr ruhig. Zuletzt angelten wir nachdem wir wieder in Hafennähe angekommen waren hier und da mit leichter Rute, ich benutze eine 15-45gr. Spinnrute, bei ca. 40-50 Metern Tiefe auf Grund. Und siehe da. Doch noch einen Fisch. Einen Papageienfisch der als kulinarische Köstlichkeit auf Fuerte gilt, wie Günter mir versicherte. Na ja so ganz richtig ist das nicht. Beim Grundangeln mit der Elektrorolle am Mittwoch hatte ich ja doch den einen oder anderen Fisch.


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

Wir entschlossen uns dann am Sonntag keine Ausfahrt mehr zu machen. Dieser Tag hatte wieder 400,- Euros verschlungen und für die Ausbeute, muss ich schon sagen, konnte ich mir auch andere Sachen vorstellen die ich mit meinem Anteil machen konnte. Bevor wir die Fishbuster verließen bat ich Günter noch mich anzurufen falls Großfisch vor Fuerte auftauchen würde. Dieser Anruf blieb leider aus, deshalb war das auch meine/unsere letzte Ausfahrt mit der Fishbuster.

Am Sonntag haben wir dann noch einen kleinen Stadtbummel mit einigen Leuten unternommen. Hierbei beobachteten wir Günter von der Terasse seiner Stammkneipe wie er an gleicher Stelle wie wir am vorigen Abend mit anderen Gästen den Grundfischen nachstellte. Wir ließen es uns derweil bei lecker Essen und gutem Bier auf der Terrasse gut gehen. 









Am Montag flogen die anderen dann wieder ab und eine schöne Woche war zu Ende. Die Chemie unter uns passte auf Anhieb, was ja eigentlich schon selbstverständlich ist wenn man was mit Angelboardies unternimmt. Es hat ne Menge Spaß mit dieser Truppe gemacht und ich bin mir relativ sicher das wir uns wieder zusammenraufen um den großen Fischen im Atlantik oder anderswo einen Besuch abzustatten. Vielleicht ja schon im Januar.

Den Rest der Woche verbrachte ich dann mit meiner Familie. Hier und da warf ich meine 5-25gr. Rute aus um noch ein paar Meeräsche oder ähnliches zu fangen und damit ich nicht ganz so nutzlos am Meer rumlungern musste. Es ist eben so, wenn ich Wasser sehe muss ich Angeln.

Zum Abschluss noch was zu Boot und Skipper und Gebiet. Es macht wirklich Spaß mit Günter raus zu fahren. An Bord hat er Angelgerät von Penn. Einzigste Ausnahme die Roybi-Elektrorollen fürs Grundangeln, oder die DAM Fliegenrollen die an Shakespeare Bootsruten montiert waren. Die Ausrüstung ist in sehr gepflegten Zustand und keine einzige Angelrolle-Rute wird verstaut ohne vorher mit Süßwasser aubgespült und liebevoll abgetrocknet zu werden. Auch die Angeln der Gäste werden so jeden Tag von Ihm gepflegt und verstaut. Die Benutzung der gesamten Ausrüstung ist natürlich im Charterpreis enthalten. Man wird direkt mit ins Angeln eingebunden. Hier kann man sich als Angler noch frei entfalten. Bei Angelgruppen bestimmen die Angler die Angelart. Ob Offshore auf die Giganten der Meere, Lighttackle, Grundangeln. Jeder Wunsch wird erfüllt. Allerdings fehlte mir manchmal ein klares Wort des Skippers wenn es darum ging die Chancen der einzelnen Angelarten abzuschätzen. Auf der Fishbuster arbeiten zwei Echolote mit zwei Gebern, der eine links, der andere rechts am Heck, parallel nebeneinander. Ein Garmin 240 welches mit Fischsymbolen betrieben wurde und gleichzeitig Speed und Temp anzeigte und ein Farbecholot das ich nicht kenne und im Tiefenbereich bis 40 Metern arbeitete. Normalerweise fährt er ca. 6 Std. mit 4 Anglern für 75,- Euro pro Person raus. Das ist sehr kostengünstig für ein solch ausgerüstetes Boot. Wir zahlten Ihm pro Stunde 50,- Euro wobei er sehr großzügig über einige Stunden hinwegsah und auch am Ende noch einmal Rabatt auf den Gesamtpreis einräumte. Fuerte selbst ist eigentlich nicht so der Hingucker. Ein Sand/Felshaufen im Atlantik ohne nennenswerte Vegetation. Allerdings für einen Strand-Badeurlaub genau das richtige. Türkisblaues Wasser an langen Sandstränden laden zum Baden ein. Bekannt bei vielen Surfern für den fast sicheren Wind jeden Tag. Man muss schon ein bisschen Magenfest sein und sollte lieber von Land aus Angeln wenn man bereits auf der Ostsee Probleme mit dem Magen bekommt. Es ist aber durch die Berge meistens möglich einen beangelbaren Küstenabschnitt zu finden. Falls man auf die großen der Meere Offshore Schleppen möchte kann man beruhigt sein. Draußen vor der Insel legt sich der Wind meistens wieder. Nur irgendwie muss man da ja erstmal hin und auch wieder zurück.

Für mich wird es wohl der letzte Urlaub, in dem ich Angeln gehe, auf den Kanaren gewesen sein. Nichts gegen die Kanaren aber zum Angeln such ich mir in Zukunft dann doch lieber was anderes. Der ständige Wind und die Beißfaulheit der Fische, nicht nur dieses Jahr, werden mich wohl in andere Gebiete aufbrechen lassen. Meine Tochter ist dann alt genug für längere Flüge und dann geht’s rund. Dann hab ich alle Hände voll zu THUN.

Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten für den schönen, wenn auch Fischarmen Urlaub. Hat ne Menge Spaß mit Euch gemacht und wird bei Zeiten bestimmt noch mal ( woanders ) wiederholt. #h :m


----------



## grünfüssler (23. Juni 2003)

na endlich..........
dachte schon du hast alles wieder vergessen .........:q :q :q 
sehr schöner und zutreffender bericht.
ich hab übrigens eine pappnase für dich bestellt,damit du dich beim nächstenmal tarnen kannst :q :q :q 
gruss.....das findetdenberichtsuperfussel


----------



## havkat (23. Juni 2003)

Der alte Tiffy und das Meer! #6

Hat Spass gemacht deinen Bericht zu lesen.

Irgendwann kommt das Bild ins Board, das den Frame sprengt: TIFFY&BLUEFIN!


----------



## langelandsklaus (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Tiffy,

&nbsp;

Hat richtig Spass gemacht, den Bericht zu lesen und die schönen Bilder anzuschauen. :k :k :k

Jetzt muß ich erst einmal&nbsp; meinen Schreibtisch wieder trockenwischen ! :q

Der link zu Eurem Charterboot funktioniert anscheinend noch nicht.


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

@ Klaus,

sorry war eigentlich ne Gedächnisstütze. Ich Schussel habs trotzdem vergessen. Wird aber gleich nachgeholt.

@ havkat,

jau !! Irgendwann muss sich jeder hier nen neuen Bildschirm kaufen um das Bild angucken zu können. Son 50 Zöller muss es dann schon sein  :q

@ fussel,

ich muss doch erst mal tippen. Bei meinem 2-Finger-Adler-System dauert das  :q


----------



## grünfüssler (23. Juni 2003)

zu erwähnen wären vielleicht noch solche details wie unsere gemütlichen abende in der bar oder bei den täglich wechselnden shows im hotel..........
immer begleitet von dem einen oder anderen glässchen caipirinja oder einem kühlen estrella.
auch die lauschigen nächte am strand nur mit frau/freundin machten den urlaub 
trotz relativer beissflaute sehr angenehm.
andere sachen wie die über-60-jährigen seniorengruppe der schwergewichtsnackttänzercombo "faltiger arsch"(alle über 60 jahre alt und über 120 kilo schwer)sollten wir wohl lieber schnellstmöglich vergessen.
ich danke meinem optiker das ich eine zu schwache brille habe,sonst wäre ich wohl beim anblick dieser geballten ladung frauenpower erblindet :q :q :q 
aber ansonsten...........
mit allen die dabei waren würde ich JEDERZEIT WIEDER ÜBERALL AUF DER WELT ZUM FISCHEN FAHREN.
weil wie tiffy schon gesagt hat....die chemie stimmte von anfang bis ende der tour.............
gruss...das gernewiederfussel


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

Wann hast Du denn die Faltarschtruppe gesehen ?? Hab ich da was verpasst ??

Ansonste ja, hätte man schreiben können. Nur dann hätte das noch ne Woche gedauert mit dem Bericht. Ich hab auch noch so ca 40 andere Bilder die werd ich mal in die Bildergallerie vom AB machen. Aber nicht mehr heute...


----------



## grünfüssler (23. Juni 2003)

achja.....ich hab auch noch paar goile bilder.
wenn du mir mal sagst wie ich die hochladen kann wäre das supie.
gruss fussel


----------



## grünfüssler (23. Juni 2003)

das war der tag als wir am strand zum fischen sind........
du hast es ja vorgezogen faul auf deiner liege rumzuhängen und sexy spanierinnen nachzugucken während wir so an die 3 kilometer richtung morro gelaufen sind........
und auf dem weg dahin lagen die dann da wie gestrandete blauwale.
greenpeace war ja schon vor ort,aber da sie nur einen kran bis 10 tonnen hatten waren die da machtlos.
als die weiber dann auch noch von alleine und alle gleichzeitig ins wasser sind,stieg der atlantik um ca 1 m ...................
gruss.....das wolltesowasnetsehenfussel


----------



## Kalle25 (23. Juni 2003)

Na, das scheint ja totz Beißfaulheit der Fische ein toller Urlaub gewesen zu sein.

@Tiffy

Wenn es mal passt, zeige ich Dir, wie man große Fische im warmen Meer fängt ;-)


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

Danke für Deine aufmunternden Worte mein Lieber. Du bist nicht dran mit Marlin und Co. Du hast schon !! 

Du Sack !!


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

Ach ja,

@ fussel,

schick mir die Bilder doch einfach per E-Mail. Ich lad die dann in meinen Webspeicher und Du kannst sie dann hier posten. 

Oder Du wartest bis wir einen Platz in der Bildergalerie haben. Dann kannst Du die dort hochladen.

Und wenn Du ehrlich bist dann bist Du jawohl nur den Strand langgelatscht um mal was kapitales zu sehen


----------



## grünfüssler (23. Juni 2003)

ich schick dir das band....mach damit was du willst


----------



## Tiffy (23. Juni 2003)

hast Du etwa doch Deine Kamera benutzt ?? Hab ich ja gar nicht mitbekommen.


----------



## grünfüssler (23. Juni 2003)

tjaaaaa..........(sie nanntenihndasschnellschussfussel)


----------



## anguilla (23. Juni 2003)

Der Bericht liest sich sehr schön, als wäre man dabei gewesen! Klasse! :m

Ich hatte vor drei Jahren auch die Gelegenheit, einen Törn mit Günter zu erleben. Kann das Gesagte nur bestätigen...Ausrüstung vom Feinsten, damals noch kleineres, aber gutes Boot...nur die Fische...naja, du weißt schon!


----------



## hecht24 (23. Juni 2003)

super bericht und klasse fotos
:m :m :m


----------



## grünfüssler (23. Juni 2003)

hier ein foto von den pennerfischen..........
eigentlich heissen die lagatos und nerven extrem.
die schmeissen sich mit 12 cm länge auf nen 20 cm wobbler und haben den dann schon halb verdaut bis man sie bemerkt.......
zum foto gehts hier.............
http://www.photo-kraft.de/unterwasser/stories/deutsch/story-03/eidechsenfisch_frontal_kl.jpg


----------



## angeltreff (23. Juni 2003)

Schöner Bericht, Danke Tiffy für die Tippmühe. )


----------



## ralle (23. Juni 2003)

Klasse Bericht !  Mal so in warmen Gefilden zu fischen macht bestimmt auch mal Spaß (wenns beißt).
Aber langweilig ist es euch trotzdem nicht geworden und der Spaß kam auch nicht zu kurz. 

Also Spitze !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Juni 2003)

Das ist ein supergeiler Bericht. Danke Tiffy für den vergnüglichen Abend. Ist echt besser wie das Fernsehprogramm hier.


----------



## Petrifisch (23. Juni 2003)

*es war ein geiler urlaub!!!*

moin moin, 

jo unser urlaub war echt geil! auch wenn es ein paar fische mehr hätten sein können. 

naja noch zu meinem bild. so sehe ich normal nicht aus lol. ich weis auch nicht...komische aufnahme...

&nbsp;

mfg,

&nbsp;

petri


----------



## dirkbo (23. Juni 2003)

Hallo Fuerte - Fischer !
Ich war letztes Jahr im Fuerteventura Princess. Ist das ein geiles Hotel? Hammer, oder? Das Buffet und die Poollandschaft mit den Wasserfällen .... goil !
Und angeln war ich dort auch ( allerdings über Neckermann).
Dort wurden direkte Angeltouren angeboten ! Bisschen schleppen und Grundangeln ( nur Kleinzeugs ) aber für 6 h und 64 Euronen ist das völlig ok gewesen !


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juni 2003)

Schönes Boot. Ich kenne die Gready White dieses Typs. Bin mit
dem Böötchen auch schon auf der Ostsee auf Lachs unterwegs gewesen. Es handelte sich allerdings um das Exboot von Steen
Pedersen - wird jetzt von Don Olsen gefahren.
Würde allerdings gern mal dabei sein, wenn da ein richtiger Thun
an der 130er arbeitet.......


----------



## ollidi (24. Juni 2003)

Möööönsch Tiffy, sind Deine Fingerkuppen noch dran??? :q

Super geschrieben. :m


----------



## Laksos (24. Juni 2003)

Toller Bericht und feine Fots, Tiffy! Schade, daß es mit den dicken Brocken nicht lief, aber ihr hattet ja auch so einen schönen Urlaub im Wechsel mit Angeltagen! :m


----------



## Fishbuster (24. Juni 2003)

*Feurteventura, der Bericht*

Danke Tiffy. Ein schöner u. fairer Bericht.
Aber, für das nächstemal empfehle ich eisern auf den eigentlichen Zielfisch (hier war es Thun u. Marlin) zu fischen. Das zahlt sich meistens aus. Mit 3-4 verschiedenen Systemen auf verschiedene Fischarten bei einer Ausfahrt wegen Ungeduld oder auch Angelfieber genannt, zu fischen, kostet Zeit, Geld und bringt den Zielfisch nicht an den Haken. Manche Angler haben den Grossen Blauen am ersten Tag am Haken, andere erst nach vielen Tagen.
Ihr habt insgesamt nur mit 2 1/2 Ausfahrten ernsthaft auf den Zielfisch geschleppt weil Ihr das so gewollt habt und das zum Saisonanfang. Petri Heil, Günter-Fishbuster Fuerteventura
P.S: Wenn Ihr wollt und könnt und dürft, lade ich Euch alle zum grossen Tournament im September nach Fuerte o. Lanzarote ein.
Da habt ihr Marlin selbst am Haken oder auch nur zum Staunen u. Anfassen an der Waage.


----------



## Franky (24. Juni 2003)

Sauber Thomas!
Erstklassiger Bericht - ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## wodibo (24. Juni 2003)

Der Bericht lässt fast sowas wie Neid aufkommen. Gut für mich das Ihr keine Großen hattet, sonst würde ich jetzt :v  

Danke Tiffy :m


----------



## Petrifisch (24. Juni 2003)

@tiffy: du kannst mir ja die restlichen guten bilder und viedeoclips per email schicken. brauch büschen was für meine seite.

mfg,

petri

warum gehen die smilies bei mri nicht *heul*


----------



## Tiffy (24. Juni 2003)

@ Günter,

na ja, zu anderer Zeit, dann, wenn kein Sommerurlaub ist, könnte es ja auch bei mir mal klappen.  Mal sehen.... vielleicht komm ich ja doch noch mal  Ist so schön nahe dabei.

@ petri,

jetzt weiß ich auch was ich vergessen hab. Ich wollte doch noch die Bilder in die Bildergallerie bringen. Muss ich Klausi mal mailen. Dann kannst dort aussuchen was Du brauchst.

@all,

schön das Euch der Bericht gefällt. Dann macht das Tippen auch Spaß  
Besten Dank für´s Feedback :m


----------



## Istvan (24. Juni 2003)

Yepp Tiffy und Fussel, eure Berichterstattung war vom Feinsten!

Big Game Gold, Wellness Platin, gell?
Fortsetzungen ausdrücklich erwünscht!:m 

Istvan


----------



## Streamer (25. Juni 2003)

Schöner Bericht!

Kann das alles nur bestätigen.Habe eine Woche früher als Ihr
einen super Angeltag mit Günter verbracht. Wenn es meiner 
Freundin nicht so schlecht gewesen wäre (Fuerteachterbahn) hätte es vieleicht mit Marlin und Co geklapt.
So leider nur Pennerfische.
Schöne Grüsse an Günni.

Streamer


----------

